# Snowmobile logger.



## jeremy85 (Feb 19, 2011)

How I pull my logs out of the woods. I can only pull wood out of my property in the winter cause there is too much mud, everything gets stuck out there. Plus no bugs in the winter. =D
I always go out after every snow and go pack the trails and work areas with the snowmobile to make it easier to walk around and  work in general. It suck to step off the trail into 3 feet of snow though, so I try to drop all the tree right onto the trails.

You just can't buy things this awesome, so I built one. =) I built this sleigh out of old bed frames and ski's I got from the dump. 
This was the first time I used it, I made a better hitch for it later on and a platform out of an old pallet and some scrap wood that was lying around.








Sometimes I buck 'em up if I don't have help to load the heavy logs.






Part of my trail from the house to the big trees I hand cut.  =]







More pics and a "Sleigh build" thread to come later. Enjoy.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 19, 2011)

jeremy85 said:
			
		

> How I pull my logs out of the woods. I can only pull wood out of my property in the winter cause there is too much mud, everything gets stuck out there. Plus no bugs in the winter. =D
> I always go out after every snow and go pack the trails and work areas with the snowmobile to make it easier to walk around and  work in general. It suck to step off the trail into 3 feet of snow though, so I try to drop all the tree right onto the trails.
> 
> You just can't buy things this awesome, so I built one. =) I built this sleigh out of old bed frames and ski's I got from the dump.
> ...











Very Cool!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum jeremy85.

That looks great for hauling the logs. Here are a couple pictures of a dray I made this winter. The first time we tried it out we didn't have enough snow to amount to anything. That soon changed and if anything, the deeper snow made things easier.


----------



## jeremy85 (Feb 19, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum jeremy85.
> 
> That looks great for hauling the logs. Here are a couple pictures of a dray I made this winter. The first time we tried it out we didn't have enough snow to amount to anything. That soon changed and if anything, the deeper snow made things easier.



Thanks.
Will that go thru 3 feet of snow?
4x4 wheeler will be my next toy. =)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 19, 2011)

Not sure about that one Jeremy. If the snow were packed then for sure no problem. We didn't get much snow this year but I see another one heading our way tomorrow. Could be a big one.

For sure if I wanted to use one for deeper snow I'd use bigger runners. I just wanted to see if I could make a mini and make it work. Turns out it works really nice as we've skidded a lot of logs in the last month or so.


----------



## ColdNH (Feb 19, 2011)

awsome, you combined two of my favorite things, wood and snowmobiling. wish i had that much land, i would do the same thing!


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 19, 2011)

[quote author="jeremy85" 


Jeremy85 very nice setup, how much wood do you pull out in a winter.



Zap


----------



## jeremy85 (Feb 19, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> [quote author="jeremy85"
> Jeremy85 very nice setup, how much wood do you pull out in a winter.
> 
> Zap



Thanks
I pull about 7-10 trees depending on the diameter and how much I  have left over from the previous winter.
I burn about 3 cord in a season. Here's a pile of logs I pulled out last winter but didn't need to split and stack to burn this winter.
I'll start next yrs splits with this pile and move to fresher stuff.
These are all 5-7 foot logs. about 5 trees worth.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 19, 2011)

Those pics remind me of one Winter back in the 70's that I spent trapping on Ignace Island out on Lake Superior.  I hauled all the firewood with my Arctic Cat Panther.  That Cat sure could pull a load and didn't beat up the trail like the Ski-Doo did.


----------



## bucketboy (Feb 22, 2011)

i pull an old small truck plastic bed liner full of wood behind my snowmobile. i find it packs the trails so that you can walk. i agree with jeremy that if you can drop the tree right on the trail it is easy to buck and then just throw the crown brush off the trail.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeremy, that looks like a fun job cutting up those logs. When you get to that point, there are no limbs to worry about; just keep on cutting.


----------



## jeremy85 (Feb 22, 2011)

I keep them short logs so I only handle one piece instead of 5 in the deep snow. Sometimes they don't always drop on the trail. Saves trips. Plus I like how they stack up in the yard till I can tend to them. =)


----------

